# We got ourself a small grill.



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2017)

*It is a charcoal grill, the only kind my husband will have.  We have attached it to the deck, right outside the door.  We plan to keep it there, with a cover on it during winter.  Then we can use it year round.  I have always wanted to try a nice grilled steak in middle of January.
Here are some pictures.  My husband got the brackets, and a friend helped him install it.

*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 31, 2017)

Neat idea attaching it to the deck. We have one on our deck also but it is propane. I can't get the hang of cooking on it but do love the flavor and I think charcoal imparts a much better flavor. I bought a cover for ours but over the winter it blew off several times so I just let it be. Enjoy your steaks.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2017)

Cute idea...BUT, such an installation is just a House Fire looking for an opportunity to happen.  Every year, it seems the news reports a house going up in flames due to a barbeque grill left unattended, and catching the house on fire.  The heat coming from the bottom and sides of these things is more than enough to ignite the wood decking.....So, be forewarned.  If you read the instructions closely, you will probably find a statement warning you about keeping a grill some minimum distance from a flammable surface.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 31, 2017)

I think charcoal gives a delicious flavor.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Cute idea...BUT, such an installation is just a House Fire looking for an opportunity to happen.  Every year, it seems the news reports a house going up in flames due to a barbeque grill left unattended, and catching the house on fire.  The heat coming from the bottom and sides of these things is more than enough to ignite the wood decking.....So, be forewarned.  If you read the instructions closely, you will probably find a statement warning you about keeping a grill some minimum distance from a flammable surface.



Good point, Don.  Would never leave it unattended, but will discuss with my husband.  Would be easy enough to move to different location.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks very nice Marie!  We've always used a regular charcoal grill, in fact my husband is getting ready to light the coals shortly and make us a couple of boneless rib-eye steaks and oven roasted brussels sprouts.  We'll chill a large can of Foster's beer in the freezer to split. :cheers:  You're hubby's a smart man to stick with charcoal, I think it makes ribs, steaks, lamb chope, etc. taste best.  We often have BBQs in winter even it's snowing, we put our grill on the back porch.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Good point, Don.  Would never leave it unattended, but will discuss with my husband.  Would be easy enough to move to different location.



It can take 3 or 4 hours for the charcoal to lose most of its heat...that is 3 or 4 hours that the grill must be "attended".  Based upon your picture, if you showed this to your homeowners insurance agent, there is a 50/50 chance that he would ask you to remove it...or cancel your insurance.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 1, 2017)

FYI; You can buy fire / flame resistant / retardant sprays and paints.  Or nail some sheet tin to that side of the deck rail.

I like charcoal grilled food, but since I live alone I cook pretty simple most of the time.  I'm thinking of getting an indoor, electric grill.


----------

